
Mcollective: A parallel execution framework that's not a fancy SSH "for loop" - blasdel
http://code.google.com/p/mcollective/
======
swolchok
The thing about SSH for loops is that they're as secure as SSH. They're vague
on how they achieve confidentiality and I can't be bothered to read their
code.

~~~
piotrSikora
Exactly...

------
bickfordb
See also Gearman (<http://gearman.org/>)

